# Low amh



## Modena (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi there,
Just wondering if anyone can give me positive stories? I'm 43 as of today and have low amh 0.4 ? Any positive stories re ivf..

Please help


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

If you have a look on the IVF section there is a low amh sub-board where you will find success stories.

Good luck xxx


----------

